# Great Washington Stinging Nettle seeds! Grown pesticide free!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The Great Washington Nettle can tower up to ten feet high in some parts of Washington, making them the King of the Nettles. They have the highest leaf volume per their height and require less growing space as they go up. The seeds are harvested, sifted and packaged by just me. There are no pesticides used and they grow on a pristine island.

Nettles are loaded with vitamins and minerals. You can grow this wonderful and useful plant to later harvest the leaves as a tea or rehydrate for cooking with (more nutritious than spinach)! Nettle Leaves are 40% protein by leaf volume and recommended for many health issues. Nettle Tea is very beneficial for those who want to promote improved health, enrich and level blood acid which benefits those with Gout, maintains prostate health, helps loosen congestion which is helpful for Asthma sufferers. I find relief from cramps, it is pain relieving for joints and other aches plus very nice to sooth stomach aches. A rich and mellow tasty tea! You can also use this also to supplement your critters feed... This will help with trouble Egg laying chickens and livestock get shinier coats.....very good for them.. The stalks have been used in years past for making paper and cloth with the fibers. An excellent addition to compost as it rots into a manure substitute. 

Early Spring or Feb/March is an excellent time to sow the seeds in most states. They like it cool and are sown onto the top of the soil...they can be started indoors if desired. 

200 seeds per pack at $2 per plus a stamp for shipping. Concealed cash or post office money order preferred. I also offer these in bulk, contact me if interested?

You can post on this page, pm me or write me at [email protected]

These are baby Nettles....



















Thank you for viewing my page.


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Good gravy! We have to do everything in our power to KILL the stinging nettle in my yard and pasture because it is so prolific we can barely walk around with shorts on. The goats won't eat it so for me it's a noxious weed.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Lazydaisy67 said:


> Good gravy! We have to do everything in our power to KILL the stinging nettle in my yard and pasture because it is so prolific we can barely walk around with shorts on. The goats won't eat it so for me it's a noxious weed.


I grew up thinking it was a weed myself but with a little research..I quickly changed my mind and was delighted to use them all these different ways. I found so many uses and read about many more. There is nothing better to eliminate menstrual cramps for me then a cup of Nettle tea, that or tummy upset. For my sister who has Gout, it is doctor prescribed and it helped to get her Gout under control. It makes excellent salves, oils and skin products. Even helps with hair loss with used as a hair rinse addition. Some folks love to eat dandelion greens and others spray weed killer on them. It just depends on whether you choose to use the plant you have available or not..it is a wonderful survival plant. What kind of Nettle do you have? With most nettles all you have to do to control them is to keep them mowed down if you choose not to use them. I enjoy their medicinal and even edible qualities.... Plus I don't have any growing in my own yard or garden beds despite them growing just a stones throw away!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Do these grow well in shade/part shade? I know they are perennials, but are they pretty prolific? Ive been trying to grow mint since we've been and can't get it to take....need something easier apparently. And how do they taste?


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lazydaisy67 said:


> Good gravy! We have to do everything in our power to KILL the stinging nettle in my yard and pasture because it is so prolific we can barely walk around with shorts on. The goats won't eat it so for me it's a noxious weed.


One of the worst nuisances in any pasture. I sure hope no neighbor of mine plants nettles of *any* sort---anywhere! 

Hereabouts nettles are about as popular as Kudzu; and you know what they say about how to plant Kudzu: 

http://www.walterreeves.com/how-to-archive/how-to-grow-kudzu/


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

For those who have stinging nettle issues and do want to get rid of it, try chickens. Mine eat it right up, preferring it to anything else they have access to. When they are done, there is just a stalk left. I like watching them jump to grab a leaf or two.

But the nettles I have hear look nothing like the ones in the pics up there. But they do grow about 7 feet tall.

I could make a good living selling seeds, maybe I should do that. Each dang plant must have several thousand seeds. 

Better than the other leafy green hemp...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Jokarva said:


> Do these grow well in shade/part shade? I know they are perennials, but are they pretty prolific? Ive been trying to grow mint since we've been and can't get it to take....need something easier apparently. And how do they taste?


Nettles are a fun plant to grow due to their acceptance of different growing conditions. The one they like best is shade/part shade with a good watering schedule or good rain fall. They will grow in wet soils but also in dry if watered a bit. In Washington, they can also grow in full sun, these would work out fine for you. When cooked up, they taste similar to spinach but are even better for you. The 40% protein per leaf volume added to the vitamins and minerals actually make them the best veggie choice out there if one is open minded to it.  My picture of the baby nettles is a typical patch. They will grow dense in a small area if desired and up in height as well. Unless a person wants to harvest the seeds, it is always better to keep them cut to eliminate the spreading elsewhere on your property. They are so useful that besides the compost for extra clippings, you can also use them for pet foods, even my dogs eat them. I just add the steamed nettles to their dog food. You can also use Nettles to make Rennet for cheese making and Nettles make an interesting BEER. This said, I have seen micro brewed beers that have Nettle in their ingredient list........


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

farmerDale said:


> For those who have stinging nettle issues and do want to get rid of it, try chickens. Mine eat it right up, preferring it to anything else they have access to. When they are done, there is just a stalk left. I like watching them jump to grab a leaf or two.
> 
> But the nettles I have hear look nothing like the ones in the pics up there. But they do grow about 7 feet tall.
> 
> ...


I do sell in bulk to an online seed company. Which I have done for years. Chickens do love them and it helps them lay better. Harvesting the seeds, sifting and drying then bagging them...is work I am paid for. 

Those bare stalks your chickens have left...can have the fibers harvested for spinning yarns, mashing to make paper or commercially to produce thread for cloth. This was commonly utilized in Europe for a vast amount of products. 

A story I read online was about an Englishman traveling the country side. He said in his journal that he ate of the Nettle in the soup, wrote on paper of Nettle and slept on soft sheets woven from the fibers inside the stalks of the Nettle. 

If a honey bee stings a person, then they could be considered to be a pest but to the bee keeper that bee produces honey which is very desirable to consume or sell to others even trade...it is all in the using as well not necessarily in the selling of the seeds where it benefits me. I make my own salve for my skin, drink the tea, eat the leaves in food and use it in my garden for compost.... The income I make from selling the seeds helps my family. I also sell flower seeds when I have them.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

There are over 600 types that grow all over the world....A little research is a real eye opener of how this plant could help with food shortages around the world...if folks would be more open minded! Imagine a field of Nettles being a food source not a nuisance as others see them? They are a proven healthy addition to any diet!

I want to share a little story written by the man who lived it on another site I am on..I will summarize it and he does not mind me sharing.

A man in a Middle Eastern village under siege had little in the way of resources to survive. He explained that the folks around him that had little bits of gold and useful items could trade for food, which of course ran out, but the one man who had a hoard of gold coins was murdered for it. Due to the danger he faced, it was scary to find food or try to trade for it as you were competing with armed soldiers....food was so very scarce that they made soups to survive....bits of meats and wild edibles....which included the Nettle. He lived to tell his story and survived solely on the soups of the things they could find. *Nettles *helped to save his life!

During World War 1, horses were starving...what saved their lives is that the soldiers began feeding them *Nettles!* The green dye that was used to make uniforms for World War 2 was made from Nettles. In 1917, 18% of the cloth was made from Nettle Stalk fibers which was equatable to Cotton by Germany. The process now is so refined they can make a cloth that is like silk! There are by products of Nettle including sugar, starch, protein and ethyl alcohol. I have never seen a more versatile or useful plant myself....

I began suffering a sharp pain in my right elbow, which made the things I was making by hand difficult to finish...I was concerned it was chronic as it went on for months I assume from all the work I do with my hands. While harvesting Nettles for Tea leaves, I slipped and my arm got stung alot, more then any other time, especially the elbow area....it actually looked like welts on my arm. By the next day the swelling subsided but the pain was completely gone! It has never returned which is odd but true. Any soreness I feel in that joint is mild at most...very strange but true. No, I don't recommend folks sting themselves but nettles are pain relieving if used to make the oil or salve. I use my salve to sooth sore tissues or minor shallow scratches or cuts as it is also anti bacterial in nature. The salve also helps clear up rashes and moisturizes dry skin.... Those that see them as weeds will not enjoy the many benefits of them. For me...They are a wonderful vast natural plant resource to utilize and enjoy!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

homstdr74 said:


> One of the worst nuisances in any pasture. I sure hope no neighbor of mine plants nettles of *any* sort---anywhere!
> 
> Hereabouts nettles are about as popular as Kudzu; and you know what they say about how to plant Kudzu:
> 
> http://www.walterreeves.com/how-to-archive/how-to-grow-kudzu/


If you read a fraction of the info out on Nettles, you will find no resemblance to the menace that is Kudzu. Nettles can be held in check, they enrich the soil they grow in, they never kill trees, cover buildings or kill all other vegetation like Kudzu. Nettles are a food source to both humans and animals both...able to be utilized in so many useful ways and yet...they are the most misunderstood plant around. MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR...DOES NOT HAVE ANY NETTLES ON THEIR PROPERTY as it is a vacation home, they only have lawn and trees, few flowers. Even they have gotten my salves, perfumes and tried the tea! One of their friends came and got some tea leaves from me and the other neighbors who also have no nettles, also got perfumes, salves and oils from me. Another neighbor down the road with no nettles at his place, asked me to harvest some Tea leaves for his diabetes. He wanted to try them to help treat that condition which is currently diet controlled. Nettles are said to help lower blood sugar levels and I found that to be interesting. I am open to learn more about all kinds of wild plants in general...... I believe in using what you have around you if you can and I do.

*Here is what Kudzu does.*..and people are actually abandoning their homes in Georgia...how sad! No one has ever abandoned a home because of some nettles as far as I know??? To compare, just look at the Nettles in the patch I posted above...easily cut back if needed and yes they can be removed if desired different ways. One could also grow them in planters or pots to contain the roots...gee. Oh see the little house in the center of the photo?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

A field of nettles, much like -40 in Saskatchewan in winter, would help keep the riff raff out! The summer riff raff. Cept for the ones who would try to take some to smoke....


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hi Romy

You are such a delightful and refreshing person!

Where do you find the restraint needed to NOT respond defensively to persons contributing negative comments, that don't quite seem in context on a Barter Board offer of Nettle seeds.

Keep up the good work sharing your seeds, what a bargain they are too!

Chicken don't sound quite so stupid after all, if they love Nettle!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, alrighty then...I'm sold! If you PM me your info I'll get a letter in the mail.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hi Romy
> 
> You are such a delightful and refreshing person!
> 
> ...


Thank you Rick.....I just figured they might not know all they could do with them. I remember a time when I was young and thought they were just a stinging weed too.  They fascinate me to no end. I didn't even post about the benefit for applying the salve to burns...oh I keep it in my kitchen like I used to keep aloe vera!

I give my sister Nettles for her chickens and my daughter can't be without her Nettles...she has shared them with every lady at work. She was lamenting being almost out of them.... I promised to get her more as soon as I could.  I guess she was very generous as I left her with a lot of gallon sized bags so she deserves more for sharing hers. I have a waiting list for tea leaves now after that.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Jokarva said:


> Well, alrighty then...I'm sold! If you PM me your info I'll get a letter in the mail.


Thank you! I pm'd you and I appreciate any questions.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

farmerDale said:


> A field of nettles, much like -40 in Saskatchewan in winter, would help keep the riff raff out! The summer riff raff. Cept for the ones who would try to take some to smoke....


Yes you are right about folks smoking them...they do! I don't smoke so I can't say much about that use but someone wrote me wanting to smoke the tea leaves instead of making tea out of them..I thought it was kind of funny at the time..


----------



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

I would love information about the salve you make from them. If you want to PM me or email me at foolsgold21 at gmail.com that would be great. Send me your information and I will send you payment for a pack of seeds too.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

foolsgold said:


> I would love information about the salve you make from them. If you want to PM me or email me at foolsgold21 at gmail.com that would be great. Send me your information and I will send you payment for a pack of seeds too.


I will email you and yes, I do have Nettle oil available, which I did in November, to make the salve with. I will have to get more containers.  I typically offer the natural pleasantly scented salve for basic skin use but also have my essential oils I can add if desired. I use my salve every day. 

Thank you!


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Very interesting!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My chickens eat them, I drink Nettle Tea, use Nettle Salve, Nettle Oil, and let me tell you, that if I had to choose ONE Herb to serve as food and medicinal? I would choose Nettles first, at it is highly nutritious. Every serious Prepper out there should stock up on seeds...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lorichristie said:


> My chickens eat them, I drink Nettle Tea, use Nettle Salve, Nettle Oil, and let me tell you, that if I had to choose ONE Herb to serve as food and medicinal? I would choose Nettles first, at it is highly nutritious. Every serious Prepper out there should stock up on seeds...


That is wonderful to hear! I know what a serious prepper you are.  I will make sure I get your seeds out promptly. It is nice to hear how much you use them and the products made from them. I have been toying with the idea of working with the stalk fibers this summer....why not try to spin up the Nettle fibers into yarn like I did the roving I made from the raw fleece I was gifted on here???? Mmmmm I see a new project in my future.... Then again...making paper has possibilities too.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

How do you process the nettles into tea leaves?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

logbuilder said:


> How do you process the nettles into tea leaves?


Spring Nettles or baby nettles are the ones you cut for tea leaves.You can hang cut stalks with leaves still on to air dry in a dry area out but loosely no tight bundles as they can decompose if air cant get between the leaves, or you can cut the leaves off and lay on screens in a dry area with subdued lighting, no direct sun. I dont recommend other methods like dehydrating or oven drying as valuable nutrients can be lost through heat. I dry mine hanging in a dry dark room in my home with other herbs. 

Thanks for your question!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

romysbaskets said:


> Spring Nettles or baby nettles are the ones you cut for tea leaves.You can hang cut stalks with leaves still on to air dry in a dry area out but loosely no tight bundles as they can decompose if air cant get between the leaves, or you can cut the leaves off and lay on screens in a dry area with subdued lighting, no direct sun. I dont recommend other methods like dehydrating or oven drying as valuable nutrients can be lost through heat. I dry mine hanging in a dry dark room in my home with other herbs.
> 
> Thanks for your question!


Thank you for the answer. I'm in the Cascade foothills and they are all around. Luckily, they also have a friend. I don't know the name. It is a small cane that I can squish out some liquid and it stops the stinging faster. But I seldom get into them really. But i can harvest some. I like what you are saying about the benefits. I don't know their taste but I would think a bit of mint would be nice too.

Are you on Whidbey? If so, I am due east from you, maybe a 100 miles driving.

Thanks again.

Robert


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The island we have a home on is called Hat Island..we see the tip of Camano Island and also Langley from our back yard. Were I there, which I am currently not....when we boat over to Langley, it is only about 4 miles away! We have a limited schedule ferry also that boats over to Everett which is about 6 miles away.

Mint is lovely with Nettle in Tea!


----------

